# 1940's halloween music



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Awesome. I have those first 2 recordings you mentioned. Not too familiar with the Moon-Rays althoguh I have heard the name. About time some new, GOOD Halloween stuff came out.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh, this totally sounds like my cup of tea. Gonna check this one out...


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

I wasn't expecting to be thrilled because I hold my neoswing to a pretty darn high standard... and Halloween or noir swing even higher... and anyone doing a Glenn Miller cover better be damn good... and what I've heard is really good. I hadn't heard of The Moon-Rays before, so I thank you for this heads up.

Added them to my MySpace, they're on it at MySpace.com - the Moon-Rays - crystal lake, US - Swing / Lounge / Surf - www.myspace.com/moonrays


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I found this photo of the cover of the CD that comes out next month;


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

I seriously thought at first glance that the woman was Janet Jackson, when I first saw a smaller image of it.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Hey they just posted a contest - you can win a copy of the new cd.

Myspace.com Blogs - WIN A COPY OF THE MOON-RAYS NEW CD "SWINGIN AT THE SEANCE"!!! - the Moon-Rays MySpace Blog


----------



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

Not Janet Jackson - but Kelly Ripa from "Regis and Kelly"!


----------



## blackjack (Mar 11, 2004)

There are four full length samples of songs off SWINGIN AT THE SEANCE on the Moon-Rays MySpace page to listen to. MySpace.com - the Moon-Rays - crystal lake, US - Swing / Lounge / Surf - www.myspace.com/moonrays


----------



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

blackjack said:


> There are four full length samples of songs off SWINGIN AT THE SEANCE on the Moon-Rays MySpace page to listen to. MySpace.com - the Moon-Rays - crystal lake, US - Swing / Lounge / Surf - www.myspace.com/moonrays


Very fun. Good musicianship. He's got a good swing voice as well.


----------



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

I just got my copy of this in the mail. First class all the way through.


----------

